# Are Xm and Sirius Radios Compatible



## mspooner (Dec 12, 2004)

Recently had a Delphi XpressRc Xm radio crap out on me.
Could never get it to power up again and it is 2 years old.
Got a new Sirius Radio at Fry's..even asked the person at Fry's if it was compatible. They just said I would have to get it activated...this I knew, but I should have know better than to think that they actually knew what they were talking about :upset:
Tried searching the internet to see if XM and Sirius radios are compatible. Couldn't find anything specific. Anyone have any information.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

same company, same equipment, same fm modulator built in


----------

